# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Ruộng bậc thang ở Đà Lạt

## dulichnt

Tại thành phố Đà Lạt (Lầm Đồng) mộng mơ, du khách vẫn có thể khám phá cảnh sắc đẹp đẽ, nên thơ của những thửa ruộng bậc thang. Ảnh chụp tại xã Trại Mát, cách thành phố chỉ hơn 10km của bạn đọc Khải Phong.


_Nhìn từ trên cao, những thửa ruộng bậc thang xen lẫn những ngôi nhà nhỏ._


_Một màu xanh bát ngát._



_Đà Lạt thật bình yên._


_Du khách có thể ngỡ mình đang ở những vùng núi trùng điệp của Tây Bắc._


_Hoa trên cao nguyên._





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## namnguyen

ảnh mất hết rồi bạn ơi

----------

